# Corona-chan Fitness Programming



## ??? (Mar 16, 2020)

I am at the 4 month mark of a 1 or 2 year powerbuilding/bulking program. How can I keep my gains with only bodyweight exercises and a pull-up bar?

How should I fast to cut fat and stretch my food supplies without losing gains? Is a 24 hour fast every other day too much? I think twice a week should be fine.


----------



## SigSauer (Mar 16, 2020)

Drink kefir, raw honey, eat eggs, steak tartare, carpaccio, sashimi, etc. Make sure you've adjusted your diet.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 16, 2020)

strength gains? you can't keep em. if you don't bench/squat/dl then your bench/squat/dl numbers will go down.

muscle mass gains? do a fuckton of pushups, pullups, bodyweight squats, etc.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you have some resistance bands to add weight?

What about carrying around a case of water?  A 35 pack of water is about 40 pounds.

Or you could just use random household objects.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 17, 2020)

Use your washing machine or car for lifts, you pansy.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 17, 2020)

I would do two meals a day, or possibly OMAD (one meal a day).  Going a full 24 hours (aka Eat, Sleep, Eat) is doable, but if you're looking to stretch your resources that might not be recommended since the temptation to overeat on your feed day might empty cupboards pretty quickly.  Fasting is more of an eating protocol, not so much a diet so pick the one that fits your situation (or willpower) the best. 

That being said, if you're low on food, just go out and resupply.  Just be aware of your surroundings and keep your hands clean and out of your mouth and face.  Wipe down the stuff you bought before storing, wash your hands and you should be good.  If your area is hit pretty hard and you're super worried about Corona-chan, disregard.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 17, 2020)

Pump your girl full of cummies for that cardio and pelvic gains.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 17, 2020)

High Intensity Interval Training is good for gains if you don't have heavier weights.

You either choose gains or fatcutting. It isn't very effective to go for both (though you will be training with both strategies).

Also do some elevated V sits and such and look into calisthenics. There's no end to good exercises. If you can't get arsed just look at chris heria or something at youtube.

Never experimented with fasting.

Also, you can always squat your stored water, which should be several hundreds liters. If it isn't, you should be focusing on gains but on losses, so that you'll need fewer calories to survive, you poorly prepped sunofabeach.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 17, 2020)

I have the same problem, do some prisoner exercises while waiting that they open your local gym


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 17, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> Drink kefir, raw honey, eat eggs, steak tartare, carpaccio, sashimi, etc. Make sure you've adjusted your diet.



Lol i was actually already doing most of this shit apart from the tartare and carpaccio so im hitting the ground running

I would also add Kimchi to the list, due to the threefold factor of it being a probiotic nuke, having a tonne of vitamins and good nutrients, and being spicy enough to keep your sinuses nice and clear


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 18, 2020)

Here is a draft I sent someone. You will lose gains, but this will help reduce what you lose.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Mar 18, 2020)

AthleanX just put out a youtube video the other day with a full at home workout specifically for this situation.

On the other hand, if you happen to have a weighted vest or other implements hanging around (for example, I've got an old military ruck and some plates), Tabatas can work wonders. Even isometrics can work in a pinch; 10 lbs isn't much for a lateral raise until you're holding them to your side for 30 seconds. You just gotta think outside the box. If you've got a child, get them to sit on your back while you're doing push ups or lay on your legs to do leg raises, etc.


----------



## ??? (Mar 18, 2020)

My roommate has some adjustable weights, dumbbells and an ezbar. I'm going thrifting to find more plates, and I'll try a hypertrophy phase.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 18, 2020)

??? said:


> My roommate has some adjustable weights, dumbbells and an ezbar. I'm going thrifting to find more plates, and I'll try a hypertrophy phase.


Dude, you're set.


----------

